# Vulgate - a source of errors in RCC teaching



## nwink (May 30, 2013)

I am currently reading a biography on the life of William Tyndale who translated the Scriptures into English from Greek (Erasmus's Greek NT) and Hebrew. The reason Erasmus was so interested in translating the Greek NT rather than relying on the Vulgate was because he believed Christianity had been distorted because of centuries of teaching based on inaccurate sources. The Tyndale biography says that the more Tyndale studied the Greek NT, the more he saw errors both in the Latin Vulgate and in church teaching.

So my question is: what were these errors in the Vulgate that led to misunderstanding or confusion...such that this led to errors in church teaching? (Errors whether unintentional or for the purpose of greed and power)


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 30, 2013)

The fall of the Eastern Empire to the Muslims resulted in an influx of eastern scholars who brought their Greek Manuscripts with them. The Western Church had long since abandoned Greek texts in favor of the Latin, but this influx of Eastern scholars resulted in a desire among many to examine the Scriptures in their original form in an attempt to return to pure religion. Erasmus was among those who had this desire. While it is certainly true that there were some errors in the Latin Vulgate, undoubtedly the biggest source of error for the church was


----------



## Gforce9 (May 30, 2013)

I heard Michael Horton discuss that Jerome mixed up dikaioo and iustificare (sp?) to give Rome the doctrine of actual righteousness of the individual (as opposed to imputed). I don't recall all the details.......


----------



## nwink (Jun 5, 2013)

bump


----------



## hammondjones (Jun 5, 2013)

Matthew 3:2
English
“*Repent*, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.”

Greek
[καὶ] λέγων, *Μετανοεῖτε*, ἤγγικεν γὰρ ἡ βασιλεία τῶν οὐρανῶν. 

Strongs
metanoeó: to change one's mind or purpose
Original Word: μετανοέω
Part of Speech: Verb
Transliteration: metanoeó
Phonetic Spelling: (met-an-o-eh'-o)
Short Definition: I repent, change my mind
Definition: I repent, change my mind, change the inner man (particularly with reference to acceptance of the will of God), repent.

Vulgate
et dicens *paenitentiam *agite adpropinquavit enim regnum caelorum

Douay-Rheims
And saying: Do *penance*: for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.


Whether or not that was an appropriate translation at the time, I do not know, but paenitentia is used for penance now. 
as in:
Reconciliatio et Paenitentia
Paenitentiam Agere

So 'repent' becomes 'do penance', which, I think, is a classic Roman confusion.


----------



## Phil D. (Jun 5, 2013)

See chapter three of this work for some leading examples of what errors In RCC theology the Vulgate instigated or significantly contributed to.


----------



## hammondjones (Jun 5, 2013)

Luke 1:28
Greek
Χαἲρε, κεχαριτωμένη

Vulgate
ave gratia plena (full of grace)

Erasmus' Latin
Ave gratiosa



The Vulgate gives the impression that grace is a commodity that you can be filled with (or lose and need refilling).


----------



## Mathetes (Jun 5, 2013)

Also, I believe the protoevangelion was translated, "*she* shall bruise your head, and you shall bruise *her* heel," which led Roman Catholics to believe that Mary would defeat Satan.


----------

